# Great Article on Launching/Promoting a best-selling book!



## Mikeyboy_esq (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow...just found an EXCELLENT ARTICLE on ways to launch, promote, and market abest-selling book.  WARNING: It is a bit long, but well worth the read!  http://growthlab.com/how-to-self-publish-a-book-and-double-revenue/


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for all your advice! I am getting ready to publish and havr copied some of your hints and tips. I haven't tried any of yet, so I'll have to let you know how well they work for me later. I just want you to know now that your words are not falling into a vacuum, or simply being picked apart and hurled back at you. There's at least one person, me, who values your contributions.


----------



## kpierce (Jun 16, 2017)

It's really good to share information. I hope this helps publishing authors.


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (Jun 28, 2017)

Jack of all trades,
Thank you for the kind post.  I am so glad to hear that my posts are helpful.  I just want to share my ideas/tips/advice so that others may benefit from them.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jun 28, 2017)

You are most welcome.


----------

